# htr 6130 basic set up



## dhirpon (7 mo ago)

hi guys,
i have a htr 6130 in which i want to go with basic setup, manual says press amp and menu button - "basic setup" but instead when i do that i get 'auto setup' and i can't go from there, please help!


----------

